# How NOT To...



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

How NOT to care for a hedgehog:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jp0MUFh ... re=related
This video broke my heart. Isn't there something we can do to educate people further about properly caring for APHs???


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my  That tank is super small and it looks like the hedgie is really having to work hard to get a drink of water. I don't see any kind of hiding place for the little guy either.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. The hamster has more room, hiding places and toys than the hedgehog does. This is just cruel. We should make them sit in a beanbag chair filled with quills.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

Cute punishment idea. That's exactly what I thought, when he showed off the "neighbor". 

Living like that is sure to make the hedgehog unhappy.


----------

